# quake 3 mods



## Orbit (Jun 17, 2003)

wat ate some good realisim quake 3 mods
like urban terror
i want something like cs?

any sugestions


----------



## Orbit (Jun 17, 2003)

oppps  i ment wat are some


----------



## Arden (Jun 18, 2003)

You mean "what are?"

Check out sites like www.planetquake.com for what mods they have, then experiment.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 19, 2003)

Specifically look for the names like Navy Seals and True Combat.  True Combat just had its 1.0b release recently and it's the most mac friendly q3 mod to install that I've seen to date(not that q3 mods are hard to install in the first place but...  ).  Based on my limited playtime of True Combat before I uninstalled it (realism still isn't my thing) I can tell you that it takes the level of realism that you find in Urban Terror to a new level.  You have to use the iron sights of the gun to aim at your opponents, to pick up guns and other stuff you must crouch over them, walls and doors apparently can be blown open, etc.  That's just to give you an idea of what it's like.


----------



## voice- (Jun 22, 2003)

Actually, Urban Terror is the most CS-like Q3 mod out there. Play it on Team Survival and you got yourself a good substitute for CS.


----------



## ShadowCrow (Jun 30, 2003)

*Truecombat* is very good. 

Visit trueCombat.com


----------

